# Palit GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual 2 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2014)

Palit's new GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual comes with the fantastic power consumption improvements of the Maxwell architecture, but also includes a large overclock out of the box. Additional overclocking potential is also excellent, making this the card you want if you are after maximized performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jikex (Feb 18, 2014)

Are more 750 Ti reviews coming (from ASUS/MSI)?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2014)

I got these cards:
MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming 2048M
NVIDIA GTX 750 Ti 2048M
ASUS GTX 750 Ti OC 2048M
ASUS GTX 750 OC 1024M
Palit GTX 750 Ti StormX Dual 2048M
MSI GTX 750 Gaming 1024M

2 more reviews today, the rest either today or tomorrow


----------



## badtaylorx (Feb 18, 2014)

wow, when you put it up agianst a 660 or 660ti, besides the power savings, one must wonder where the high score comes from???  even overclocked it gets spanked by 15%+ in bf3 .... this is not making me hopeful for this generation....


----------



## xorbe (Feb 18, 2014)

badtaylorx said:


> wow, when you put it up agianst a 660 or 660ti, besides the power savings, one must wonder where the high score comes from???  even overclocked it gets spanked by 15%+ in bf3 .... this is not making me hopeful for this generation....



Dude have you compared the gpu config of those 3 cards you mentioned?


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

Well for a straight-up plug-n-play decent price if it holds, (as why the reference is as W1zz said priced to high), such reference Sku's will dematerialize and it will be these semi-custom OC's that will surplant that.  Let's see if the 6-pin versions can provide higher clocks and then more additional OC’s.

Here's the problem Nvidia knows AMD won’t have any "War Chest" of R7 265’s to counter and those will get swirled up in that whole Litecion frenzy that makes even the 270’s become _just plain stupid crazy pricing_ at least here in the States.  This will mean Nvidia will have all the TOP, FTW, Superclock version (with a 6-pin?) and like $180 pricing (or more?).  Those higher-end binned chips they offer at significant increase in pricing to AIB’s.  I’d go as far as to say Nvidia pricing for any of these GM107 doesn’t leave never as much "on the bone", given its' size.  But hey, AIB’s needed something to sell given where Nvidia's entry-mainstream segment has been on the respirator for a long time... it's something.


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 18, 2014)

I wish this card was 1-2cm shorter.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder what's the reason for the outstanding performance of this card in Crysis 3.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's the thing as much as this efficiency is welcome in the desktop upgrade market it's not the end all.  What you have from a similar size chip as Bonaire is a 40% improvement in perf/w, though perhaps only 10% improvement in true performance.  Raising one bar without the other is only truly movement in one matrix.  It's good... but BfB is the utmost in this entry/mainstream segment and for that Nvidia didn't do enough.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 18, 2014)

Crap Daddy said:


> I wonder what's the reason for the outstanding performance of this card in Crysis 3.



vram bandwidth limited.  Upping that mem clock to 6000 seems to do wonders.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ti-benchmarked-some-more.197293/#post-3055925


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 18, 2014)

Crap Daddy said:


> I wonder what's the reason for the outstanding performance of this card in Crysis 3.


good question



xorbe said:


> vram bandwidth limited.  Upping that mem clock to 6000 seems to do wonders.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ti-benchmarked-some-more.197293/#post-3055925


 but that would show in other games too, don't you think?


----------



## xorbe (Feb 18, 2014)

Crap Daddy said:


> I wonder what's the reason for the outstanding performance of this card in Crysis 3.



vram bandwidth limited.  Upping that mem clock to 6000 seems to do wonders.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ti-benchmarked-some-more.197293/#post-3055925


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> This will mean Nvidia will have all the TOP, FTW, Superclock version (with a 6-pin?) *and like $180 pricing (or more?)*.


Nice to see your wildly inaccurate pricing estimations continues. I vote we make it a weekly feature at TPU.
EVGA 750 Ti SuperClocked  $150 
EVGA 750 Ti FTW $160
It took less time to find the pricing that it likely took you post your "estimate"....nice to see you're putting your usual amount of effort into posting.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> Nice to see your wildly inaccurate pricing estimations.


That doesn't prove I was completely to far from the base as the MSI Gaming W1zzard listed as $200.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Feb 18, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> That doesn't prove I was completely to far from the base as the MSI Gaming W1zzard listed as $200.


You mean the same MSI Gaming that Newegg has listed for $160 ?
:smh:


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 18, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> You mean the same MSI Gaming that Newegg has listed for $160 ?
> :smh:


Well good the market is corrected its self, or W1zzard got some bad info opening day.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2014)

MSI Taiwan sent me "$199" this morning, which is what I had to go by before launch.

If the card stays at $160 it's certainly more interesting, but still a tad expensive.


----------



## John Smith (Feb 19, 2014)

Um, is there a reason why you're using a 4 month old driver to test? I mean, with the release of the 750 ti literally today, wouldn't updating to the most recent drivers (which just happen to also be released today and includes support for the 750 and 750 ti, surprise surprise) be a more accurate test?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2014)

John Smith said:


> Um, is there a reason why you're using a 4 month old driver to test? I mean, with the release of the 750 ti literally today, wouldn't updating to the most recent drivers (which just happen to also be released today and includes support for the 750 and 750 ti, surprise surprise) be a more accurate test?


Yes. Unfortunately I do not have a time machine. So I can't have used today's drivers to benchmark last week, so I can have the reviews ready today.

How long do you estimate it takes me to run 31 graphics cards through 16 benchmarks each at 4 resolutions each ?


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 19, 2014)

This card would fly with a core/mem config of, say 1300M/7GHz with a 6-pin connector. I think that is what GTX 750 Ti should have been in the first place, while retaining its $149 price tag. To show off magical power efficiency, they could have kept the GTX 750 Ti (now) as the GTX 750, and renamed the GTX 750 (now) to GTS 750. Just saying, that's what I think.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2014)

Over_Lord said:


> To show off magical power efficiency, they could have kept the GTX 750 Ti (now) as the GTX 750, and renamed the GTX 750 (now) to GTS 750. Just saying, that's what I think.


I thought about that, too, but I guess they want to sell GM108 for lower end GTS and GT


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 19, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> EVGA 750 Ti SuperClocked  $150
> EVGA 750 Ti FTW $160



The XFX Double D FX-787A-CDFC Radeon HD 7870 is still available for $170 AR with a free game... 

XCOM: Enemy Unknown Combo

Borderlands 2 Combo

BioShock Infinite Combo


----------



## John Smith (Feb 20, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Yes. Unfortunately I do not have a time machine. So I can't have used today's drivers to benchmark last week, so I can have the reviews ready today.
> 
> How long do you estimate it takes me to run 31 graphics cards through 16 benchmarks each at 4 resolutions each ?


Ahhh, gotcha. Maybe in the future then?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2014)

John Smith said:


> Ahhh, gotcha. Maybe in the future then?


Definitely. I'm just waiting for new titles like Thief to be released to add them, then rebench with the latest WHQL drivers. Hopefully AMD will soon release theirs.


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 20, 2014)

Now this is what I call an overclock.


----------



## BoutTime (Jul 24, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but my question is which would you go for.....the Palit as it seems noticeably quicker? Or the MSI as its quieter, draws less power and has a better cooler? I'm thinking if pulling the trigger on the Palit myself. But the MSi is a very very close second.
Would be interested to hear from W1zzard.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mroofie (Jul 28, 2014)

BoutTime said:


> I know this is an old thread, but my question is which would you go for.....the Palit as it seems noticeably quicker? Or the MSI as its quieter, draws less power and has a better cooler? I'm thinking if pulling the trigger on the Palit myself. But the MSi is a very very close second.
> Would be interested to hear from W1zzard.
> Thanks in advance.


Msi very far from palit in terms of performance and also msi twin frozr fans seems to leak oil ofc only those who mined but some who didn't still had the problem so not good !

and as for power draw its only a few wats i mean really its not the end of the world 

But palit is not an angel either in the gpu sector so it's all up to you performance or quietness


----------



## mroofie (Jul 28, 2014)

BoutTime said:


> I know this is an old thread, but my question is which would you go for.....the Palit as it seems noticeably quicker? Or the MSI as its quieter, draws less power and has a better cooler? I'm thinking if pulling the trigger on the Palit myself. But the MSi is a very very close second.
> Would be interested to hear from W1zzard.
> Thanks in advance.


im considering of getting the palit stormx myself ;p

Hope you get the message


----------

